# My smoker mods plus Fred Flintstone Ribs - pics



## albin (May 30, 2008)

First smoker mod:  Lift kit and off-road tires.  Have no clue where I got the idea to do this.....


----------



## albin (May 30, 2008)

Second mod:  Heat plate on the firebox.


----------



## albin (May 30, 2008)

Third mod:  Firebox charcoal/wood holder and heat plate between the firebox and smoker area.


----------



## albin (May 30, 2008)

Fourth mod:  Second shelf, that can slide in and out.


----------



## albin (May 30, 2008)

Fifth mod:  High technology (for the 19th century) heat plates under the grill.


----------



## albin (May 30, 2008)

Sixth mod:  Courtesy of my 13 year old son.


----------



## albin (May 30, 2008)

Pics of the Fred Flintstone Beef Ribs:


----------



## seboke (May 30, 2008)

That's some cool mods, and the ribs...  Makes me wanna say YABBA DABBA DOO!!!!


----------



## 1894 (May 30, 2008)

Someones been busy !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Great lookin' mods !!!!

 Got one more you can try , A 1/4" or so notch on that railroad spike right where the square part meets the overhang makes for a handy bottle opener


----------



## blacklab (May 30, 2008)

Wow! Albin great job and describtion 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Also BTW thoughs ribs look great


----------



## travcoman45 (May 30, 2008)

Fine lookin ribs, nice amount a meat on them too!  Bet those were mighty tastey!


----------



## ibsmoking (May 30, 2008)

Great mods, did you make the second shelf yourself or have it made and where can a guy get expanded metal in small quanties


----------



## albin (May 30, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words, I appreciate it!  

I made the second shelf myself.  I like working with metal, especially welding.  The expanded metal was from a previous project.

I usually get my metal from a local steel supplier, but for this project, I did buy the 1" angle and 1/2" wheel axles from my local Lowe's.  They have expanded metal also.  Be aware that the cost goes way up for small steel quantities though.

The ribs are "beefy" ribs supplied by Tim's Specialty Meats, on Governor's Drive, in Huntsville, AL.  It's the only place I've found that has these type ribs with a lot of meat on the bones vs the "all bone - no meat" variety at the local Kroger/Safeway/Publix/Walmart stores.

Thanks,

Al


----------



## albin (Mar 24, 2022)

albin said:


> Fourth mod:  Second shelf, that can slide in and out.
> View attachment 422897
> 
> View attachment 422898


Anyone remember that shelf I built way back when?  Well, it's still in use to this day.  Since I replaced my Charbroiler with a larger smoker, I salvaged and modified that 2nd shelf as the shelf for my cast iron dutch oven table, see pics below.

2nd Shelf Before; note the cutout for the exhaust upper left:







Just about a perfect fit:













Pork chop with large fat ring from our 2021 pig:







Thanks for looking!


----------

